# P!NK....in stages....



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

It's me again, the guy that sporadically pops in and out posting completed pieces. I realized that I never post any progress pics. So in an effort to a be a little more active on the site let this be my first progress thread.

Here's one I started a couple days ago....

Stage #1


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Stage #2...


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Stage #3...


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Very nice! The shadows and contrasts really make it "pop" off the paper.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Unfortunately I haven't finished it yet. I hate to make excuses but so much has been going on I just haven't been able to get to it. I really need to finish it.

I'm still trying to come up with ideas for the next one too.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Okay, finally got around to finishing this one...


----------

